# New to Aussie Pythons! Bredli Enclosure Progression



## Klevo (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi all!, I just recently joined up to Aussie Pythons and Snakes so I thought id post a thread on my enclosure progression. I am getting a Bredli in a few weeks so I am going to post pictures of my enclosure as I build it as it is not yet complete, well iv just begun  As you can see so far I have just contructed the enclosure itself and bought all the supplies I will be needing for the time being. I found myself a big branch out the back and cut it down to size before sanding it down. I bolted the brance to the base of the enclosure to keep it stable. At the moment I am creating a styrofoam fake rock wall with a hide which I will post pics of soon. Thanks guys Keep me posted.

Klevo


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 19, 2012)

welcome mate, looks good so far, as long as ya havent sanded all the grip off the branch she looks a beauty.


----------



## Klevo (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers mate, yeah it originally was a pretty rough branch but its still got plenty of grip left on her


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 19, 2012)

as you are new here, i'd suggest searching a few things on the site,bredli are a great snake to star with, i have 2 of them, heat cord is a good one, they are from what i read an awesome heat source, i will be putting them into the next enclosures i build, and are you getting a hatchie or adult bredli? that enclosure is probably too big for a hatchie. also i'd probably put more areas up high for your snake to sit as they are arborial which means they spend most of their time in the trees and like to be up high, this is just my opinions mate dont take them as gospel....looks good so far


----------



## Klevo (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. The bredli is about 7 months old. Yeah I like the idea of the heat cord but iv already gone out and bought lamps! Haha maybe down the track. Im planning on making a subterranean hide with a tub underneath and maybe another hide attached to the cieling. So all up id have 3 hides. Aslo planning on making the enclosure slightly dense with scenery as hes only a little bugger and il open it up more as he grows.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 19, 2012)

sounds good mate, sounds like you have done your research


----------



## Klevo (Oct 23, 2012)

Rock Wall complete, lights and fittings done, vents in place, finished the subterranean hide. Just need to wire it all up and add substrate with a water bowl. Its all coming along nicely 
Thanks, KlevoView attachment 268526


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 23, 2012)

welcome mate and awesome stuff.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a fantastic look branch!


----------



## Klevo (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 23, 2012)

Pic not working for me


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey klevo pics don't work and I have a bredli and I have read and been told that while they are young they like belly heat its suppose to help with digestion I have a lamp aswell to get air temps right just my thoughts can't wait to see pics. Bredli's are the best great choice mate


----------



## damian83 (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the family mate, even in a decent size click clack inside the enclosure for a while, when bigger just but a hold in the lid so it can feel secure for a while before removing it completely .....


----------



## Klevo (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry about the faulty link guys! hopefully you can see the pic this time  

Smileysnake- Thanks mate, yeah I was thinking about making the heat tile but do you think that having a heat light and a ceramic emmiter is too much with a tile or mat? Cheers 

Damian83- Thanks for the feedback, Do you think I should do that straight away or wait to see if he is comfortable in the enclosure?


----------



## damian83 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have my coastals in click clacks on a heat cord inside, not out in the enclosures till they get bigger, maybe 6-9 months yet there only 8 months now. Plus I can keep a better eye on them and handle them more when there in the dining room not the man cave, them ill introduce them to the bigger enclosures


----------



## Klevo (Oct 23, 2012)

damian83 said:


> I have my coastals in click clacks on a heat cord inside, not out in the enclosures till they get bigger, maybe 6-9 months yet there only 8 months now. Plus I can keep a better eye on them and handle them more when there in the dining room not the man cave, them ill introduce them to the bigger enclosures



Thanks for the advice mate, il take that into account


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 23, 2012)

Wicked Branch mate


----------



## damian83 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mrherp said:


> Wicked Branch mate



Isn't it !!!!! I have several but nothing like that


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha yeah I'm definitely liking that branch, it looks great. I'll have to try and find one similar.


----------



## Klevo (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 23, 2012)

Like said young snakes like belly heat while they are young also having a light gives you your air temps to right levels as my bredli has gotten older he only uses heat mat during the day then shifts to cold side when he wants to cool down then when the Sun goes down the infrared light gives him heat at night to climb the trees and so I can see him exploring so no I don't think its overkill


----------



## ouroboros (Nov 17, 2012)

Looking good 

Is the branch fixed (eg. glued, nailed) or can you take it out? I soak all my organic materials in a hot salt water bath to kill any nasties, then fresh water bath to rinse. The size of the enclosure shouldn't matter if it is set up correctly. Two or three appropriately sized hides - they should be just big enough for the snake to fit comfortably in (remember to allow room for a full belly after a feed. Have one in the warm end and one in the cool end.


----------

